# safety inspection at home?



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Off the wall question, but is anyone aware of someone who will come to your house to do a safety inspection? I can't ride my Harley at the present time due to a crap leg. Need to license it, no not going to sell it, looking at getting some hydraulic wheels to balance it on stops or make it into a trike.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Aren't you in Bountiful? If you need some help let me know.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Thanks Im in West Valley


----------

